

Hacker News in Dots - emilepetrone
http://dotty-dots.appspot.com/?h=4861636b6572204e65777321

======
alifaziz
Another example: <http://quebe.ca/doodle.html>

Flash version: <http://www.onemotion.com/flash/google-logo-balls/>

